# Scar on Bryan's nose



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello,
Ever since we adopted Bryan, he had this scar on his nose. Probably some buddy cat in the shelter scratched his face. Do you think that this will eventually disappeared with the time?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He is so gorgeous!

It gives him character. 

If you really want it to go away, the air in San Diego has special healing powers, so send him to me.

It may take years to work, though. :grin:


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Bryan is such a stunner! Marie is right, the scar gives him character. My Samantha has a scar as well, on the back of her left ear...I assume it's from her days of being a declawed stray. If only cats could talk, then we'd know the truths.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

marie73 said:


> If you really want it to go away, the air in San Diego has special healing powers, so send him to me.


Haha, you have already 4 cats. You want more?
I wouldn't give Bryan for $1mil. (perhaps for 2 I would) mmm not really


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You're right, I can barely handle the cats I have now. 

But I do have a "wish" list of cats on this Forum I'd love to spend a week with. :grin:


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

marie73 said:


> I do have a "wish" list of cats on this Forum I'd love to spend a week with. :grin:


Marie,
If Bryan is on this list, you can always visit him if you would travel to Vancouver, BC area


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

The scar is gone


----------

